# Tobacco Firm: E-cigarettes 'substantially Safer'



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/14)

British American Tobacco spokesman Kingsley Wheaton told ITV's Tonight that his firm believes electronic cigarettes are "substantially safer" than conventional cigarettes.

"We believe that as they are they are today - and we believe there are various parts of the scientific community who would agree with us - they provide a substantially safer alternative to smoking a traditional cigarette," he said in a conversation with ITV News 

watch video here: http://www.itv.com/news/update/2014-01-23/tobacco-firm-e-cigarettes-substantially-safer/


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (23/1/14)

Stroodle still has free WiFi.  Can't look at that but my perspective on this is that we live in the Electronic Era and should move in this direction with tobacco as well seeing that it is healthier. Meaning ecigs. 
In 20 years time we will reminisce and say " remember those days when our folks smoked those those stinky things that they actually had to burn to get it going. And they died from it".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

